# One year birthday meal suggestions



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My little girl turns 1 year old in a week and of course i want to spoil her even more than she already is with a nice meal. She's on innova adult dry in the morning with some evo wet on top of her innova dry at night. She's very active and a very healthy 62 pounds last time i checked about a week or two ago. Her stools are always solid and doesn't have a sensitive stomach.

Sometimes I steam some chicken and throw that on top of her food, but im thinking her one year birthday calls for a little more than some boring steamed chicken (even though she loves it, but she loves everything). 

I'm thinking of cooking her up a nice steak, but not sure which cut would be best. Any suggestions on a cut and the best way to prepare it? If not steak, any other good ideas? It's her birthday and she's one of the best things ever to happen to me, she deserves it.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Even better than steak - a steaming pile of fresh green tripe!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

if i buy tripe my dad might steal it and make my grandma cook it up in some sauce. ughhhh tripe. That seems more like a punishment than a reward.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Green tripe is not sold for human consumption but dogs generally love it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah i was kidding about that. I was thinking more of a solid meat mixed with some other goodies.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

For dessert you might consider some sweet potatoes. My dogs LOVE them.


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Try a tougher steak that doesn't have too much fat, like round. She won't mind that it's tough.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That's what I was thinking... something like a london broil. London broils just so cheap, I was thinking somethign a little better, but I'm sure she'd be perfectly happy with it. Any specific ways to cook it? The grills not open for business yet... still too cold in CT.

What do you do with the sweet potatos? Are they baked? Maybe i can mix that in with the steak.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

12 oz. center cut fillet mignon.
14 oz. cowboy steak
12 oz. rib eye steak
12 oz. strip steak
boneless beef ribs
big peice of fish (no bones)
you can add any of the above to the kibble mix. if you
add any of the above to the kibble mix just
add enough for flavor.

kibble mix:
fresh baked sweet potato or yams
fresh string beans or broccholi (boiled or steam)
quinoa
table spoon of 100% extra virgin olive oil

for dessert:
sliced apples, pears, grated carrots with
organic plain yogurt.

happy early birthday, Lucy!!!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's the dogs birthday. don't give her a tough peice of steak. i can hear Lucy now, "thanks for the birthday dinner Mom, i always wanted a tough peice of steak".



> Originally Posted By: FafhrdTry a tougher steak that doesn't have too much fat, like round. She won't mind that it's tough.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I make birthday stew. All of my dogs do well with beef plus I have a freezer full from the steer.

1 lb lean ground beef
cook the ground beef in water
add
grated or diced potatoes (3 or 4)
ground carotts (1 - 2 cups)
optional is
oatmeal or barley.

When one of my dogs has a birthday, all the dogs get birthday stew.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad12 oz. center cut fillet mignon.
> 14 oz. cowboy steak
> 12 oz. rib eye steak
> 12 oz. strip steak
> ...


I like your thinking. Maybe ill get a nice strip steak and mix that with a baked sweet potato and some steamed broccholi. Any more than that would probably be too much food. I don't need a sick lucy on her birthday, just a happy one. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'll eat the birthday stew with barley. buy some nice loaf bread for dipping in the olive oil mix.



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI make birthday stew. All of my dogs do well with beef plus I have a freezer full from the steer.
> 
> 1 lb lean ground beef
> cook the ground beef in water
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get two strips, two sweet potatos, enough broccholi for two and brown rice. you and Lucy can have a birthday dinner together. i think we should turn it up a notch. clean the house, turn on Animal Planet and play one of those "Sound of The Wild" cd's during dinner, dim lights optional.



> Originally Posted By: Lucy Dog
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedad12 oz. center cut fillet mignon.
> ...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

How about this? Just thought it was funny as I took this pictures of what we fed the dogs the other night (had some things I needed to cook up before they went bad) and then saw this thread







. I was thinking they were spoiled...but I am sure many here do the same thing!

Happy Birthday to your girl!

They loved this (split it between 2) Salmon, pototoes and carrots (not things they get often but I think they enjoyed it). Just tossed it in a pan with some oil and Walla! and no. they did not eat it off that plate..


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

That birthday stew is a great idea to! Thanks1


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

potato, salmon and carrots. love it, love it, love it.


----------

